# Using REW with YPAO RSC mic?



## MortenOJ (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello guys. Does anyone here know of a guide to using the YPAO RSC mic with REW, for tweaking a Yamaha RX-A3040? According to this: simplehomecinema.com/2014/10/...dvanced-topic/, the YPAO RSC mic should be accurate enough, but as I am a total newb to REW, I a missing a step-by-step guide to performing the procedure...:scratch:


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as I know probably ok for waterfall etc to give you an idea what your room is doing.

I haven't seen anything on this particular mic.

It wouldn't recommend using this mic for any EQ.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a link that will lead you to your answers:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ks-guides-technical-articles-please-read.html


As for a mic... do yourself a favor and invest in a UMIK-1.

You can buy it right here (from miniDSP): https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1
It comes with a calibration file.


----------



## MortenOJ (Jan 5, 2016)

Been looking at the UMIK, but unfortunately it would cost me 200$, after customs and tax, shipped to Denmark...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can get it from Tape Connection in Denmark.


----------

